
 JavaScript: Put everything in a namespace - nickb
http://www.lixo.org/archives/2007/09/14/javascript-put-everything-in-a-namespace/
======
aston
This is one of the biggies on Google's Javascript style guide.

I would leave out the part about silent _not_ defining my namespace, though.

